# Waymo kickin' ass and takin' names



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Until they start charging even more money for cleaning fees, as pax don’t own the car therefor they really will destroy them without any hesitation now that there is nobody to stop them from doing so. Good luck


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Until they start charging even more money for cleaning fees, as pax don't own the car therefor they really will destroy them without any hesitation now that there is nobody to stop them from doing so. Good luck :smiles:


:thumbup:


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

They will sell the technology to the masses for 5k$ Or close to it , windows operating system of vehicles?
I will buy for 5k


----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

I just sold my car . Where and how can I hail a SDC to take me to the gym?


----------



## Diss&Datt (Apr 6, 2019)

Thetomatoisajoke said:


> I just sold my car . Where and how can I hail a SDC to take me to the gym?


4 out of 5 doctors recommend a good warm-up consisting of walking, running or biking to a fitness center be4 workout.

"gym"....LOL?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Thetomatoisajoke said:


> I just sold my car . Where and how can I hail a SDC to take me to the gym?


Don't you know??!! They're right around the corner. LOL


----------

